# KDM herunterfahren -> Nerviges Fenster mit aktiven Sitzungen

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

da ich immer erst über die bash nach dem Start mein kdm manuell starte, ist immer eine Shell angemeldet (als root). Wenn ich nun das KDE 4.3.1 herunterfahren möchte, dann erscheint ein Fenster: Rechner herunterfahren, aktive Sitzungen abbrechen. Dort stehen alle angemeldete Shells und ich drücke auf ok um endgültig und ignorant herunterzufahren.

Ziel: Ich will diese Nachfrage nicht!

----------

## firefly

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich immer erst über die bash nach dem Start mein kdm manuell starte, ist immer eine Shell angemeldet (als root). Wenn ich nun das KDE 4.3.1 herunterfahren möchte, dann erscheint ein Fenster: Rechner herunterfahren, aktive Sitzungen abbrechen. Dort stehen alle angemeldete Shells und ich drücke auf ok um endgültig und ignorant herunterzufahren.
> 
> Ziel: Ich will diese Nachfrage nicht!

 

dann starte kdm doch über das xdm start script  :Wink:  und beende danach den shellogin

----------

## SvenFischer

 :Sad:   nicht so ganz die erhoffte Antwort.

Noch jemand mit einem Vorschlag?

----------

## firefly

kannst du mir erklären was gegen meinen vorschlag spricht?

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich möchte keine Abfrage und nicht drumherum einen weg finden. Sicher ist das nur irgendwo eine Option die ich ändern muss um das loszuwerden.

----------

## firefly

hmm eventuell kann man das über policykit regeln. Falls du das policykit useflag gesetzt, und kdm mit consolekit installiert hast.

für consolekit gibt es folgende policykit "regeln"

 *Quote:*   

> org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop
> 
> org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.stop-multiple-users
> 
> org.freedesktop.consolekit.system.restart
> ...

 

für dich interessant sollten die beiden "regeln" die mit -multiple-users enden sein.

Wenn du für deinen user die Erlaubnis für diese "regeln" erteilst sollte kdm die Meldung nicht mehr bringen.

----------

## firefly

habs gerade getestet.. funktioniert nicht. Und nach meinem kurzen blick in die quellen von kdm scheint diese Meldung nicht abschaltbar zu sein.

Mal ne andere Frage, ist die root-shell die einzige aktive shell, wenn du kdm startest, oder können auch mehrere aktiv sein?

Wenn nur die eine shell aktiv ist, dann hilft nur mein Vorschlag. Oder du fragst direkt beim kde projekt nach ob man diese Meldung abschalten kann.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> habs gerade getestet.. funktioniert nicht. Und nach meinem kurzen blick in die quellen von kdm scheint diese Meldung nicht abschaltbar zu sein.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage, ist die root-shell die einzige aktive shell, wenn du kdm startest, oder können auch mehrere aktiv sein?
> 
> Wenn nur die eine shell aktiv ist, dann hilft nur mein Vorschlag. Oder du fragst direkt beim kde projekt nach ob man diese Meldung abschalten kann.

 

Ich weiß, dass das nichts hilft, um die den Thread-Starter zufriedenzustellen.

Aber bei einem Multi-User-System, für was Linux eigentlich konzipiert ist, ist es zwingend notwendig, dass nicht 1 User (ohne Vorwarnung) die Prozesse der anderen User killen kann.

----------

## schachti

Das kann er aber, indem der die Meldung wegklickt...

----------

## ScytheMan

wie wärs mit einer shelldatei auf dem desktop mit sudo + dem befehl shutdown -h now ?

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

evtl. über einen kdm alias in der .bashrc?

```

( kdm &) ; kill -9 `who -u|cut -d "(" -f1|cut -d "." -f2`

```

Ich habe es nicht wirklich getestet...

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Max Steel

Blöde Frage. Warum nicht xdm in den runlevel aufnehmen?

Was Spricht dagegen?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Blöde Antwort, warum nicht einfach ins KDE einbauen?

KDE ist das, wo alles möglich ist, nur nicht die Dinge, die man braucht. Oder wenn, dann muss man da ewig nach suchen oder kommen erst in der nächsten Version. ich finde diese Abfrage auch grottig. Bei Gnome kann ich mir das so konfigurieren, wie ich das will.. Wozu ist das gut, wenn ich den Computer alleine nutze? Ich kann dieser Abfrage keinen Sinn entlocken. 

Und wenn ich mir die Lösungsvorschläge anschaue. Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge. Warum an Symptomen rumdocktern und nicht an den Ursachen?

----------

## Max Steel

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Blöde Antwort, warum nicht einfach ins KDE einbauen?
> 
> KDE ist das, wo alles möglich ist, nur nicht die Dinge, die man braucht. Oder wenn, dann muss man da ewig nach suchen oder kommen erst in der nächsten Version. ich finde diese Abfrage auch grottig. Bei Gnome kann ich mir das so konfigurieren, wie ich das will.. Wozu ist das gut, wenn ich den Computer alleine nutze? Ich kann dieser Abfrage keinen Sinn entlocken.

 

Mich persönlich hat diese Abfrage bereits einige male ein emerge-Vorgang gerettet der sonst schlafen gegangen wäre und nach dem neustart vermutlich von mir vergessen worden wäre.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und wenn ich mir die Lösungsvorschläge anschaue. Von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge. Warum an Symptomen rumdocktern und nicht an den Ursachen?

 

Naja, von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge finde ich eher den Weg vom Threadersteller...

Console als root anmelden ---> kdm starten ---> im KDM als Nutzer anmelden...

Warum nicht gleich auf der Console als Nutzer anmelden und dann startx -- :0 eingeben?

Ist aber ehrlich gesagt nur mein persönliches Empfinden.

Und der NAchteil an der Methode ist das man aus der X Sitzung den Rechner nicht direkt runterfahrn kann, zumindest soweit ich weiß...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich starte meinen Desktop mit kdm oder xdm und beende ihn, in dem ich auf Ausschalten gehe. Warum sollte ich etwas anderes tun, um eine Sache zu umgehen, die mir nichts bringt? Der Desktop sollte mir das erleichtern, was ich tun will. Und nicht, dass ich irgendwelche Verrenkungen machen muss um überflüssige Dinge zu beseitigen.

Also jetzt mal positiv: Warum baut man da nicht so zwei Kästchen zum ankaken ein, in denen gefragt wird, ob man diese Abfrage überhaupt haben will und wenn ja, dann sollte man noch wählen können, dass sie nur kommt, wenn da auch ein Prozess läuft. Wie bei deinem geretteten emerge.

Gnome wurde jahrelang auf einen optimalen Workflow hin optimiert, die Technik dahinter war nebensächlich. KDE4 hat eine sensationelle Technik, aber man sollte diese Technik dann auch so einsetzen, dass sie dem Anwender Nutzen bringt. Das wird noch eine lange Zeit dauern, bis KDE so weit ist.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also jetzt mal positiv: Warum baut man da nicht so zwei Kästchen zum ankaken ein, in denen gefragt wird, ob man diese Abfrage überhaupt haben will und wenn ja, dann sollte man noch wählen können, dass sie nur kommt, wenn da auch ein Prozess läuft. Wie bei deinem geretteten emerge.
> 
> 

 

feel free:

https://bugs.kde.org/

----------

## Qubit

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   
> 
> Also jetzt mal positiv: Warum baut man da nicht so zwei Kästchen zum ankaken ein, in denen gefragt wird, ob man diese Abfrage überhaupt haben will und wenn ja, dann sollte man noch wählen können, dass sie nur kommt, wenn da auch ein Prozess läuft. Wie bei deinem geretteten emerge.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Allerdings wurde hier ja nach einer speziellen Lösung gefragt, Sinn o. Unsinn ist da nebensächlich.

Desweiteren könnte man sich mal die Optionen in der kdmrc genauer ansehen, evtl. ist da etwas dabei.

grep Allow /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

Gruß Daniel

----------

## SvenFischer

Der Tipp mit kdmrc war gut. Angeblich soll standard ja "All" sein, bei mir war es aber "Root". Habs nun geändert (jetzt teste ich gleich).

AllowShutdown=Root

# Who is allowed to abort active sessions when shutting down.

# "None" - no forced shutdown is allowed at all

# "Root" - the root password must be entered to shut down forcibly

# "All" - everybody can shut down the machine forcibly

# Default is All

Hiermit spiele ich nun auch mal rum:

#AllowSdForceNow=Root

# The default choice for the shutdown condition/timing.

# "Schedule" - shut down after all active sessions exit (possibly at once)

# "TryNow" - shut down, if no active sessions are open; otherwise, do nothing

# "ForceNow" - shut down unconditionally

# Default is Schedule

----------

## 69719

Dem Quelltext nach hast du keine Möglichkeit das abzuschalten. Es sei denn ich habe etwas übersehen.

----------

## SvenFischer

Jo, leider haben diese Einstellungen  NICHTS gebracht   :Sad: 

Alle anderen Fummelein werde ich nicht testen, dennoch vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Hilfestellungen.

----------

## phantom4

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200444 bzw.

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183274

Leider wird da auch nur über Sinn oder Unsinn diskutiert. Sollen die doch 'ne Einstellung reinbauen - dann kann jeder entscheiden, ob er eine Warnung will oder nicht.

Aber das wird offensichtlich noch dauern.

----------

